

The NYPD's 'Work Stoppage' Is Surreal - DiabloD3
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-nypds-work-stoppage-is-surreal-20141231

======
noer
This article really points out how out of touch with citizens the PBA really
is. Not writing summonses and only arresting people "when they have to" is
what many people have wanted for more than a decade.

